# Rat ice lollies.



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

Someone on another forum posted photos of their ratites enjoying some home made 'ice lollies' - ice cubes with peas, mixed veg etc frozen inside and then hung on the bars of the cage.

We tried making some for our 4 today, and my word they went down a treat and a half! We didn't have any suitable string/fabric to make the hanging bit, but just put 4 of them in a bowl for them and watched them go mad! Got another lot freezing away over night made up of peas and frozen forest berries ready for tomorrow.

Definitely recommend giving them a go in this weather, keeps them busy for a little while too :thumbup1:

Sorry, no photos as my phone AND camera had died - oops! promise to get some tomorrow!


----------



## kat04kt (Sep 11, 2011)

I made mine an ice cake! Basically water with just a splash of fruit juice in a plastic container with grapes


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

kat04kt said:


> I made mine an ice cake! Basically water with just a splash of fruit juice in a plastic container with grapes


Oooh I may use really diluted fruit squash flavoured ice cubes filled with peas and other goodies tomorrow.. thanks for the idea (they are going to love you!)


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 8, 2011)

Micky93 said:


> Oooh I may use really diluted fruit squash flavoured ice cubes filled with peas and other goodies tomorrow.. thanks for the idea (they are going to love you!)


I'm not sure how dangerous it is in iddy biddy quantities, but aspartame is a common and highly effective rat poison but is also used as a sweetener in some fruit squash drinks. Just in case you wanted to know.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Don't use orange squash for boys only berry flavoured.

Mickey no pics is just not acceptable!!


----------



## rainstars (May 3, 2012)

This is a good idea, I might try it.


----------



## Sara1991 (Jul 20, 2013)

I got some organics fruit smoothy for babies and froze little bits in pop lids, they made good serving sizes. I also made them a summer fruits and honey one by putting frozen fruits in an coffer jar lid covering it in a mix of honey cranberry juice and water and freezing it. They all went down a treat lol.


----------

